# Portón automático. Materiales



## halberti (Jul 31, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos,
estoy diseñando un portón automático para mi casa y como es todo casero necesito saber que finales de carrera comprar, también tengo pensado usar un motor monofásico 220v ca, y necesito adecuarlo para invertir el giro.  
En fin, muchas cosas mas...la opción mas fácil es comprar el kit e instalarlo pero no tiene emoción así.
Escucho sugerencias!
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 31, 2011)

¿Cuál es la pregunta?


----------



## rascueso (Jul 31, 2011)

2 contactores + 2 fines de carrera + los pulsadores quequieras + 1 control remoto (opcional) + pensar un rato y.... listo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Suponiendo que hablas de un porton corredizo y que el tuyo ya lo es
Neceistas un reductor para el motor un piñón y cremallera un par de relays que manejan sobradamente la intensidad del motor.

Hay que preveer el poder habrirlo manual en caso de fallo o falta de energia electrica.

Los kits que vienen a parte de incluir todo el control tienen incorporado un sistema de seguridad, supongamo que alguien se cae frente al porton una persona o un niño al hacer más fuerza que la para moverl el porton este se detiene.

Hay que conocer de electricidad de mecánica y de electrónica para implementarlo desce cero


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

Yo he instalado algunos portones automaticos. Parece algo básico pero no lo es. Se deben considerar algunos puntos importantes. Lo mejor es conseguir un kit (aunque salga mas caro) porque cubre todas las alternativas posibles, tanto de funcionamiento como de seguridad, en especial lo que te comentan mas arriba sobre los posibles accidentes cuando el porton abre o cierra. Si alguien o algo se encuentra en la linea de cierre del porton cuando se esta cerrando, el porton debe detenerse (en realidad "patina o resbala") porque sino produciria daños graves, para eso el kit cuenta con un preset que oficia de embrague electronico que regula el torque del motor. Ademas un kit te ofrece la alternativa de trabajar sin fines de carrera si asi lo deseas. Tambien te permite colocar algun tipo de semaforo (en la ciudad de Bs As son obligatorios) a la salida del garaje.

Lamento pincharte el globo, pero no me parece lo mas indicado lo que quieres hacer.

Saludos


----------



## halberti (Ago 1, 2011)

Daniele, 
La idea de un problema es encararlo y resolverlo, y no buscar la alternativa mas simple...así se logran cosas productivas...en el caso de obstáculos en la línea del portón puede agregarse un sensor de torque al eje del motor, como el par resistente aumenta en contraposición al par generado por el eje, aparece una leve  desaceleración angular :  Tr-Tm=J.a   (J es el momento de inercia, esto es la 2da ley de Newton de rotación)
Todas estas magnitudes son medibles y se pueden realimentar en un lazo de control para el torque aplicado al eje...Diseñar un circuito con este problema es un disparador de creatividad e incentivo para cualquier mente con voracidad de conocimiento...te lo digo como docente universitario que siempre busca el camino difícil para lograr crecer en lo intelectual.
No me pinchas el globo, solo acrecentás mis deseos de crecer.  
He instalado varias cosas mas complejas en el trabajo, me dedico a la instrumentación y control en la central nucelar atucha.
Espero comentarios...


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

Es muy interesante tu comentario, pero no comparto la idea de desarrollar algo que ya está pensado y solucionado. Si necesito una radio, me compro una, no me pongo a desarrollar un circuito para tal fin. Yo me dedico a la automatización industrial programando PLC y pantallas touch, y cuando tengo que resolver un problema (ya sea de una maquina herramienta o de sistema de control de planta) y la solucion es (supongamos) un sensor, no intento armar un sensor, me fijo en el mercado que sensor es el que cumple con las necesidades y seguridades de planta y lo instalo dando las garantias correspondientes. No se puede inventar lo que ya esta inventado, para eso un grupo de ingenieros trabajaron en investigacion y desarrollo para entregarnos un producto confiable. Lo mismo pasa con los kits para portones automáticos. Ahora bien, si lo queres es experimentar con la marcha y contramarcha de un motor de 220, me parece fenomeno, pero de ninguna manera me parece que debas instalarlo para mover el porton. Se debe ser muy cuidadoso con este tipo de cosas, uno tiende a menoscabarlas, pero en general la vida de alguien (inclusive la de uno mismo) puede ponerse en riezgo. Por otro lado, como docente universitario (no se que enseñas) y como profesional de Atucha deberias poner el sentido común adelante de cualquier impetu desarrollista.

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial que dio origen al post: los fines de carrera que necesitas los encontras facilmente en algun catalogo.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Es muy interesante tu comentario, pero no comparto la idea de desarrollar algo que ya está pensado y solucionado. Si necesito una radio, me compro una, no me pongo a desarrollar un circuito para tal fin. Yo me dedico a la automatización industrial programando PLC y pantallas touch, y cuando tengo que resolver un problema (ya sea de una maquina herramienta o de sistema de control de planta) y la solucion es (supongamos) un sensor, no intento armar un sensor, me fijo en el mercado que sensor es el que cumple con las necesidades y seguridades de planta y lo instalo dando las garantias correspondientes. No se puede inventar lo que ya esta inventado, para eso un grupo de ingenieros trabajaron en investigacion y desarrollo para entregarnos un producto confiable. Lo mismo pasa con los kits para portones automáticos. Ahora bien, si lo queres es experimentar con la marcha y contramarcha de un motor de 220, me parece fenomeno, pero de ninguna manera me parece que debas instalarlo para mover el porton. Se debe ser muy cuidadoso con este tipo de cosas, uno tiende a menoscabarlas, pero en general la vida de alguien (inclusive la de uno mismo) puede ponerse en riezgo. Por otro lado, como docente universitario (no se que enseñas) y como profesional de Atucha deberias poner el sentido común adelante de cualquier impetu desarrollista.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta inicial que dio origen al post: los fines de carrera que necesitas los encontras facilmente en algun catalogo.
> 
> Saludos


Muy mala comparación la tuya ya que estas confundiendo chicha con limonada.
Una cosa es hacer algo que ya esta echo, tener la satisfacción de decir esto lo hice yo, y no recurri a algo comprado, es algo que tal vez tu no entiendas ni comprendas y me parece perfecto, pero eso es para ti

Afortunadamente en el mundo hay otro tipo de personas que tiene un pensamiento más alla del simple aplicadro de lo que hay.

Vos estas comparando tu trabajo que es un ámbito diferente con algo que alguien no tiene presiones de tiempo  ni nada de alli el error de tu comparativa.



Hay cosas echas pero muchos disfrutan haciendolas ellos mismso desde una radio, una amplificador, una computadora, etc

Si recorres el foro veras que esta lleno de esos entusiastas, lo cual es buenísimo.


Yo también hago electrónica industrial pero o por ello pierdo de vista otras cosas.


Si todos pensaran como vos el mundo estaria estancado.

Para que fabricar un nuevo micro si ya existen y de todos los tipos, pero por fortuna al no haber un pensamiento limitado como el tuyo hay variedad y los precios caen.

Que seria de este mundo si el resto de las compañias con tu criterio hubieran dicho, no ya esta Intel ya lo hace para que hacer nuestros micros.......


Y asi en todos los estamentos, 

Con mi hermano estamos diseñando un cotrolador de tensión de linea automático, existen un montón pero tenemos la capacidad de agregar tecnologia no utilzada.

Mira si cuendo Siemens lanzo su Logo! el resto hubiera echo lo mismo que vos si ya lo fabrica Siemens, y gracias a esa amplitud de criterio, hoy tenemos diversidad, esa diversidad crea competencia, esa competencia hace que los precios bajen y cada vez sean más potentes y posean más y mejores prestaciones....


Si lo tuyo es lo de un simple instalador me parece perfecto, es tu decisión, hay otros que tiene otro pérfil y miran más alla tienen otro tipo de metas.

En mi caso particular tomo lo que hay en en mercado y si no lo hay tal y como lo necesito, desarrollo lo que cumpla mis espectativas.

Tengo un amigo a quien ayude a recibirse de ingeniero, pero lamentblemente tenia tu misma forma de pensar y ver las cosas, hoy esta dando clases en una escuela secundaria de su pueblo natal, se autolimito y murio como ingeniero


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

Perfecto, diste justo en la tecla. Si no lo hay lo hago yo dijiste.  A eso justamente me refiero. No reniego del desarrollo y la investigacion, me parece perfecto. Y me parece muy bueno encarar nuevos desafios y aprender cada ves mas, estoy muy de acuerdo. Lo que yo digo es que cuando queres instalar algo que ya existe y que está recontra probado que funciona perfectamente, me parece que no se justifica innovar ni desarrollar, sobre todo cuando se necesita que eso que estoy implementando funcione con un grado de confiabilidad muy alto.

No es mi intencion atacar a nadie, solo di mi punto de vista.

Tambien esta claro que cuando Siemens largo el Logo, Telemecanique largo el Zelio, y que ambas empresas tienen un grupo de ingenieros bastante importante para lograr esos desarrollos en un tiempo y forma coherente y a un costo accesible.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2011)

Si es tu punto de vista, y me parece perfecto, pero tal vez a ti no te interesan otras cosas como por ejomplo algo que estar resurgiendo afortunadamente los radioficionados, hay quein pone la plata y se compra un Mckinley con todas las letras y todos lo chciches..... Pero hay otros que prefieren hacer su propio cacharro y salir al aire y sentir el orgullo de esto lo hice yo y funciona.

A eso me refiero, asi en ese orden hay gente que se ha echo un auto, una moto una bicicleta, un avión, un helicoptero y lo disfruta, doblemente 

En internet hay un término Homemade, o homebrew, abos apuntal al DIY, y en ese sentido hay de todo y para todos los gustos, tal vez ese tipo de cosas no te interese y esta bien, pero hay otros que si.

Ya le dijimos las dificultades, se siente capaz de hacerlo y si se tiene un poco de habilidad es posible, es alli donde debemos apoyarle y darle un poco de la experincia que tiene cada uno, para que llegue a la meta que se ha fijado


----------



## halberti (Ago 2, 2011)

Tengo catálogos de los finales de carreras industriales, quería saber si alguien tiene los orientados a aplicaciones domóticas o algo que sea económico comparado a los que uso en planta.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 3, 2011)

Hola Pandabca, Hola halbertiDisculpen si no pienso como ustedes, será que estoy muy contaminado con los proyectos que yo hago en los que el cliente quiere un producto que funcione OK en tiempo y forma y a un costo razonable, como se imaginaran ahí no hay mucho tiempo para hacer investigaciones y desarrollos (si eso es ser un instalador, entonces soy un instalador, recuerdo que como instalador mi viejo mantuvo su casa durante toda su vida). Por otro lado cuando hago mis proyectos me tengo que poner a pensar (básicamente hago programas de PLC y pantallas HMI), asi que de alguna forma también hago algo de desarrollo. Lo que quiero decir es que si en un proyecto tengo que variar (por ejemplo) la velocidad de un motor, compro un variador, lo instalo y dejo la maquina funcionando. Si ofendí a alguien pido las disculpas correspondientes.Respecto de los fines de carrera, tienen que cumplir algo importante: tienen que ser blindados. Hay muchas marcas y modelos; Siemens, Telemecanique, Omrom. Todos esos son muy caros. Marcas como Sassin y Nollman son mas baratas. Según sea el portón, yo pondría alguno con una rueda en el extremo, aunque también es posible instalar un modelo que trae una varilla metálica y un resorte, son muy útiles cuando el sistema tiene algún tipo de inercia y continua moviéndose un poco aun cuando ya se le quito la energía al motor. Lamentablemente no tengo ningún catalogo electrónico para enviarte, pero si visitas las paginas de las marcas que te nombre los podes ver. Un consejo: usa los contactos NC y asegúrate de poder controlar eficientemente el torque del motor. Saludos y mucha suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

No hay problema Daniele una cosa es el trabajo y otra hacer algo para uno alli radica la gran diferencia, pero todo ok

Antes que los finales de carrera tenes que ver la parte mecánica es decir el motor la caja demultiplicadora, la salida a piñon y cremallera, hay muchas casas que venden el piñon y la cremallera en forma standard, que es lo más barato, tendras que tener en cuenta el peso del porton, para ver el motor que le vas a poner, este debe correr con suavidad sin atascamientos, siy hay algo de eso habra que corregir primero


----------



## Daniele (Ago 4, 2011)

Gracias Pandabca por entenderme.

Saludos


----------



## halberti (Ago 4, 2011)

Nada mas productivo para mi que este intercambio de ideas, hace poco que ingreso a este sitio y ya me encuentro con grandes personas...me alegra mucho saber de gente que está mas allá de meras cosas superficiales y desarrolla con tanta pericia los comentarios.
Un saludo para ambos (Daniele y Pandacba) y seguimos en contacto.


----------



## gustavogonza15 (Ago 5, 2011)

bueno mi estimado en todo caso si tienes que usar un inversoir de giro tendrias que hacerlo con dos contactores, asimismo el motor tiene que sr trifasicolos finales de carrera comerciales,  si gustas me mandas un correo a Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com y te puedo pasar el diagrama. de inversor y masomenos lo que estas pensando hacer. saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 5, 2011)

Bienvendo al foro y diculpa que te contradiga, estamoa hablando de una aplicación, para la casa por lo tanto no va un motor trifásico, de echo los equipos comerciales utilzan uno monofásico, si no se podria operarar.....


Por otro lado, saca la dirección de correo del cuerpo de tu mensaje ya que con ello estas contraviniendo las normas del foro, en particular la 2.1


> 2.1 Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.




Leer las normas de participación para evitar ser moderado


Por otro lado este es un foro donde se comparte información, invitar a una persona para ayudarla en forma personal, atenta contra el espiritu participativo y de comunidad del foro

Puedes perfectametne, via este medio opinar  y/o sugerir, de forma que todos podamos participar, ya que esa es la idea de un foro.

De otra forma el tema se pierde y a nadie le sirve

Revisa estos conceptos por favor


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2011)

*[OFFTOPIC]*
_Terrible discusión de conceptos e ideas
Pandacba, ¿aún no sos moderador con todo lo que expones y sabes del foro?_
*[/OFFTOPIC]*

Bueno, a mi también me interesó de hace un tiempo lo del portón automático, pero... halberti, ¿qué tipo de portón tienes?, ya que no leí por ningún lado que lo menciones, y si lo mencionas, mil disculpas, pero ¿podrías repetirlo?...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 5, 2011)

No, no no confundamos, solo intento dar una mano ambas partes, primero si el forista entiende lo modifica y de paso aprendio algo y menso trabajo para los moderadores, eso es todo

Eso que tu dices que yo conozco mucho debemos saberlo todos para evitar entrar en contravenciones, llamadas de atenciión etc

Muchos como los nuevos cometen errores, ayudarlos es una forma de ser particpativo, algunos lo toman a bien y otros no, alla ellos en tales circunstancias, al menos lo intente

La mayor parte del trabajo que tienen en moderación es debida a foristas nuevos, errors como escribir e mayúsculas todo(yo lo hice en mi primer post), poner el correo o pedir que alguien se ponga en contacto en forma particular, el spam, el revivir temas muertos, hacer preguntas sin haber utilizado el buscador, habrir dos temas con el mismo contenido......

Date una vuelta por moderación y vas a ver la ardua tarea de los moderadores


----------



## halberti (Ago 5, 2011)

Tengo un portón corredizo...Con respecto a la lógica estoy haciendo la tabla de verdad (lógica) por que se me ocurrió implementarlo con algún integrado de compuertas.  Ni bien lo termino lo posteo para ver que opinan.
Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

Es muy sencillo invertir el giro de un motor monofasico. Se puede hacer con 2 contactores. Apenas pueda subo un circuito de inversion de giro de un motor monofasico.

Saludos


----------



## begejo (Ago 9, 2011)

Hay unos sensores magnéticos que se usan en alarmas para puertas y ventanas y me parece que son los mas baratos,de hecho el portón que de mi casa que es uno comercial, los tiene.

Saludos


----------



## halberti (Ago 10, 2011)

BEGEJO, Tenés marca y especificación?   voy a ir comprando.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2011)

Son reed swich que se activan con un iman


----------



## begejo (Ago 11, 2011)

Lo encuentras en tiendas de electrónica ,acá cuestan entre 2 y 4 dólares mas o menos.
  de todas maneras te adjunto dirección

  Saludos.

http://http://www.casaroyal.cl/productos.aspx


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Este fin de semana que pasó, me encontré con un KIT de portón automatizado y me pidieron ayuda para instalarlo. Tiene su control remoto para el telemando, buena carcaza contra lluvia, un par de imanes para finales de carrera, un riel dentado y otros accesorios.

Revisando en su interior se aprecia una tarjeta electrónica conformada por: fuente de alimentación, microcontrolador PIC, transistores, relés de bobina 12V, 2 LED de señalización: uno para estado abierto (verde) y otro para estado cerrado (rojo), switch (o pulsador) para la programación de Reconociemiento de control remoto y tiempo máximo de operación del motor (por seguridad ante falla de sensor).

Con respecto al motor, es monofásico (supongo que de inducción) con 2 devanados (uno para cada sentido de giro) y tiene un sólo condensador. Va unido a una caja convertidora de Torque. El eje del motor se puede desconectar mecánicamente a través de una cerradura con llave.

En el portón se instala un riel dentado que debe calzar perfecto con el piñón dentado, con una tolerancia 2mm entre los dientes del riel del portón y los dientes del piñón de la caja convertidora de torque.

Los finales de carrera son simplemnte un par de imanes: uno para reconocer el estado ABIERTO y el otro para reconocer el estado CERRADO. Por lo tanto hay un par de sensores inductivos dentro de la carcaza para conseguir esta detección.

Acá está la página del fabricante: http://www.mcgarcia.cl/

Cabe decir que la instalación de la parte mecánica debe ser exacta y precisa. Por lo tanto es la parte mecánica la más crítica del sistema. Con respecto a la electrónica, no hay nada nuevo.

Así es que ya se encuentra funcionando impecable.


----------



## begejo (Ago 16, 2011)

Es similar al que tengo instalado en mi casa,también italiano,pero no olvides que Halberti quiere construír uno partiendo de cero y al instalar uno inductivo se le puede complicar la circuitería,en cambio estos sensores son on-of.

Saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 16, 2011)

Correcto *begejo*, los sensores son ON-OFF, pues la ubicación de los imanes es perpendicular a la trayectoria del portón: en esta posición no pueden detectar la distancia o proximidad del portón; sólo la presencia.

Me refería a sensor inductivo porque detecta al imán de estado ABIERTO o al imán de estado CERRADO y además quise comentar las características de este KIT.

También voy a agregar que los sensores tienen 2 cables cada uno y van directo a la tarjeta electrónica Se encuentran montados muy cerca del estator del motor.
Me llamó la atención que la misma inducción que genera el estator no afecta el estado ABIERTO o CERRADO, a pesar que el magnetismo inducido es captado por los sensores inductivos.

Eso, saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Algunas precisiones, lo que tu llamas riel se denomina cremallera, 
Lo que tu denominas convertdor de par es una caja reductora

Lo qu tu llamas sensores mágneticos son los utilzados en alarma un iman y un red swich, que necesitas que el imán este bien cerca y en la posición adecuada para actuar, por eso el motor no lo afecta.

No tiene un devanado para marcha atrás y otro para marcha acelante, tiene dos devanados porque uno es para arranque y lel otro es la bobina de trabajo, inviertiendo las conecciones gira en uno u otro sentido.


En algunas cass de elctrónica y/o automatización vender el piñon y la cremallera, cajas reductora es del tipo sin fin y corona.

Para que el sistema funcione no necesariamente tiene que tener un microprocesador,

Esta firma vende una cremallera muy buena http://www.chillemihnos.com.ar/espanol/productos7.htm#CREMALLERA%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20CON%20HERRAJE






Aqui puede verse el motor acoplado al reductor conformado por sin fin y corona tal como lo dijera anteriormente






Esta casa vende las placas de control  aquí 

Hasta 500 kg un motor de 1/2 hp es suficiente al igual que la cremallera de nylon, teniendo la ventaja de ser  silenciosa


----------

